# There are NO Toy Poodle puppies in the United States!



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> It doesn't seem, when checking the breeder forum here, that anyone has had any experience or knowledge of Alegros Poodles in Tx. That website looks great to me. And she has a silver boy available. But how do I know if this is as good as it looks? Oh the frustration. I am so impatient this time around. Will someone please just find me the perfect puppy? I need instant gratification. It took me well over a year to get my Doberman. This time, I do not have such patience. I'm in a race with time since I'm on the down hill slope...well over 50.lol.


Alegros here in TX seems to be a fine place with a puppies meeting your criteria. I know for a fact that Betty Brown (a co-owner and in many of the show pictures there) has been into Poodles for many, MANY years (since I first had one over 20 years ago). If you're in Washington, shipping would be involved, yes, but...why aren't you contacting them? Is travel / shipping an absolute deal breaker? I know you prefer to see / meet in person, but that's not always possible, especially if you have very specific desires.

If I were you I would contact Alegros and start a dialogue. Ask some questions. The answers you get will probably tell you more than we here at the forum can. Unless, of course, someone with an Alegros puppy jumps in with their experiences.

Good luck! I understand the whole impatience thing, but take it from me...sometimes it's better to wait!

--Q


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would check with your local PCA and see if they can help you. Then, you know you will be dealing with a reputable breeder.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Doesn't someone on PF have a poodle from Alegros? I thought so but might be mistaken.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Another thought (sorry for multiple posts) but why not open a dialogue and then ask the breeder for some references who purchased toy pups from her? Would give you some insight to the overall temperament, although each will be a little different.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

If I was looking for a silver toy, I would definitely check out Hasana Toy Poodles. She is in San Diego and she is known for her toy silvers. She used to be or still is the president of San Diego Poodle Club, not 100% sure. You are looking for your fur baby for the next 12 to 15 years, hopefully, I would broaden my horizons so to speak.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

If you like I can pm you the contact details of my breeder. I have a silver toy, both his parents are champions. The vet told me his patellas are the best she has seen on a toy and that his bite is excellent. He does have tear stains. I do know of someone else who has a puppy from this breeder and their dog has a murmur but I don't think it is causing any health issues. I drove to D.C. To get Swizzle. His house was immaculate and his walls are adorned with lovely oils of his many champions. When I picked up Swizzle a toy he bred was the top toy in agility in the US. For personality Swizzle is a love bug but a little shy with people and dogs he does not know but he is getting more outgoing as he gets older. My breeder also belongs to his local poodle club and is on their honor roll as he has bred more then 10 champions. He is old school and does not have a web site.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

@poodlebeguiled: found two breeders on the internet, one in longview washington (kandyland) and the other in eaton (farthing poodles).

they don't specialize in silvers, but i have seen at least one or more silvers on their sites. farthing is a breeder of merit and has been at it a long time. kandyland's site doesn't look as though it's been updated for a couple of years. best thing is to call or email. they may both be worth a little time. both kennels show their dogs and have produced champions.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Ct Girl recommended Swizzle's breeder to me and I also now have a silver toy boy. I can not enough nice things about him. We also drove the 6 plus hours to get our baby. It was truly worth the trip. Broaden your area and remember that silver is a precious metal and so is the color in toys poodles. You may have to wait a bit but it would/ will be worth it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely contact Patty of Hosanna poodles in San Diego.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Keja specializes in Silvers. Based in Canada but travel throughout the States with their dogs. They are well documented here in PF too. A search will get u all the results.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Quossum said:


> Alegros here in TX seems to be a fine place with a puppies meeting your criteria. I know for a fact that Betty Brown (a co-owner and in many of the show pictures there) has been into Poodles for many, MANY years (since I first had one over 20 years ago). If you're in Washington, shipping would be involved, yes, but...why aren't you contacting them? Is travel / shipping an absolute deal breaker? I know you prefer to see / meet in person, but that's not always possible, especially if you have very specific desires.
> 
> If I were you I would contact Alegros and start a dialogue. Ask some questions. The answers you get will probably tell you more than we here at the forum can. Unless, of course, someone with an Alegros puppy jumps in with their experiences.
> 
> ...


Thank you Quossum very much. Sorry I haven't gotten back to this thread until now. Was gone all after noon and my daughter came up from Seattle and I just couldn't get back online. I contacted the breeder from Alegros yesterday and she was very nice. She said neither parent is a champion, but the grandparents are. Does that make much of a difference do you think? I asked her if I could talk to some purchasers of her puppies and she told me to call the poodle club there and they'd be able to tell me about her. 

I know it takes time and I should be more patient. I have done the waiting game in the past. But this time, I'm really impatient. lol. But you're right. It's not wise to jump on the first poodle I see...not until I've thoroughly checked things out.

I sure appreciate your advice.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Liljaker, Thanks so much. So, as you see, I called her and asked about references and she pointed me to the poodle club. Thank you for your input. I'll keep working on it.

Rhett'smom and CTgirl. Thank you. It is very nice to know some first hand information and references to some good breeders.

Poodlelover and Schnauzerpoodle, I'm glad to see a breeder you both are familiar with. I will see if there's a website for Hossana poodles. I wouldn't mind a trip to SanDiego. lol. 

Patk. I have talked with Farthing poodles. She was very nice and I had a good feeling about her. Her dogs look wonderful. She only breeds browns and blacks. So, I might even go see her. She's about 2 hours drive from me. Brown might be a fun color too, although I just sort of have silver on the brain. That's kind of silly of me, to get so hung up on color, I know. Kandyland, I hadn't heard of. I can check them out. They're out on the coast, about a 3 hour drive, I think. So, both those would be easier. Thanks so much for taking the time to provide that info for me. You're very helpful and I appreciate it.

CTgirl, I would so appreciate that info. I feel like there are some options now, thanks to all of you. I was feeling so stuck. I don't know why I waited so long to even call Alegros. I guess because I heard of no one who knew her. I have only called Farthing and otherwise tried to look on those breeder referral sites, but they just give names and contact numbers. I can't tell if they're good or not. But I'll try calling some of those people. I know that Christine Dallas of Farthing is the secretary of the Puget Sound poodle club.

Countryboy...That's a thought too, although I don't have my passport. I guess there's always shipping. That's what Alegros said could be done. But it scares me a lot to put a puppy in the cargo hold, especially from Texas where it could be very hot, even now. (?) SHe said they don't ship if it's over 85. Well, that still scares me. All that noise and stuff down there....doesn't that traumatize a puppy? I'm probably pretty naïve about it, but I'd much rather fly there myself, I think and bring it back in the cabin. Thank you very much for the idea. I'll look all these people up and see what I can find.

Well, you guys have been a huge help. I can't thank you enough. Do any of you think it is markedly preferable that the parents or at least one parent is a champion? Or is it just as good that the grandparents are? My Doberman had one parent that was and one that wasn't. My Chihuahuas come from byb. I asked Alegros things like her dogs' longevity, any health issues and that looked good as far as what I was told. Well, I better get on it. You've given me some great tools and leads. Thank you so much.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

You live in western wa? So do I, unfortunately I'm into standard poodles and don't know much about mini breeders. I do show my standard though and have gotten to know people and know names. One mini breeder in wa, just sold her last puppy and I don't know when she is going to plan another litter. Penhurst poodles also breeds minis, but I don't know if they have a litter planned and then Seattle poodles seems like they are a good breeder and have litters planned for 2013, but I don't know anything about them personally as I do about penhurst. You may want to contact them. I hope this helps. I waited 3 years for my perfect poodle and I promise it is total worth the wait


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

CTgirl, the trouble with heart murmurs is they can progress to serious stages later on. Some dogs may not have that happen and be fine. But take my little Chulita. She always had a little murmur but it posed no problem all this time...until several months ago to a year. (she's just now turning 13 this month) It gradually has gotten worse. They have stage 1 - 4 and she is at a 4 now. She coughs and gags as fluid is filling up her lungs. She's on meds which are helping a lot, but not entirely and soon, she will get worse to the point I'll have to let her go. She still has fun and is bouncy, cheery, waggy and playful at times, but if she does too much, she has an episode of bad coughing. 

Of course, if it's not one thing that gets them later in life it will be another. I guess one might look at it that way.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you Hunny. I'm actually looking for a toy. (not the kind in a department store, but a toy poodle) lol. I was thinking of mini before, but decided a toy might fit me more perfectly. Of course, knowing me, I could change my mind yet again. I'm terrible that way. But no...I count up too many pros for a toy. I even made a written list of pros and cons. But thank you. Those people might know someone who does toys. I'll check it out. 

There is no way I'm waiting for 3 years. That's just too long. I might be dead from old age by then. haha. When you get to be of retirement age, you can't be that particular that it takes that many years away from having your next companion dog. But I totally understand it if you're young.

Thanks so very much for your input. I sure do appreciate it. Oh, and how cool that you live somewhere around here. It would be awesome to meet up some time if we're not that far apart. I'm up north of Seattle about 30 miles give or take. 



hunny518 said:


> You live in western wa? So do I, unfortunately I'm into standard poodles and don't know much about mini breeders. I do show my standard though and have gotten to know people and know names. One mini breeder in wa, just sold her last puppy and I don't know when she is going to plan another litter. Penhurst poodles also breeds minis, but I don't know if they have a litter planned and then Seattle poodles seems like they are a good breeder and have litters planned for 2013, but I don't know anything about them personally as I do about penhurst. You may want to contact them. I hope this helps. I waited 3 years for my perfect poodle and I promise it is total worth the wait
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> But it scares me a lot to put a puppy in the cargo hold...


The Fargeys travel NA every year. With a large motor home and a BIG trailer behind, containing all their dogs, they do dog shows in the southern states in the Winter... then travel back up to do shows in Canada in the Summer. 

There maybe would be no question of shipping. It's almost certain that they would be in your area at some point during the year.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awesome! Thanks for that info Countryboy!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmmm, I will admit I do not have much experience with dealing with multiple breeders, but I would think the best reference is to speak to someone who has their pups. If they are not willing to do that, I don't know what I would think. Maybe if you deal with larger breeder operations, they don't take time for that? No idea. Well, good luck in your search. I am sure you will find a toy poodle that will steal your heart soon.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yeah, I didn't push the issue, but it took me a little aback that she only pointed me to the breed club. Maybe she just thought that would suffice. I just don't know. I'd rather talk to people who have had some of the breeders' dogs, how it all worked out so far for them.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Then there's the Internet with breeders all over....but it's very scary to go by some of these websites. A breeder you find on a website might be just great as far as champions and health testing that you can verify. But what about socialization or temperament? Unless I have some recommendations from people, how would I know? It's just scary to go off the Internet.


If you're looking thru a standard, internet search engine, u may be searching in the wrong place for breeder info. Poodle Forum itself is probably the most comprehensive collection of information, facts, rumour, opinions, and even scandal in the Poodle world. 

My bet is that most breeders have been mentioned at least once in the history of PF... and all the questions and comments are still available thru a search of this forum. Try c/ping some breeder names into the search bar here. U might be surprised what pops up!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

@poodlebeguiled: if you google alegros on this board, you will find a thread where one of the members has something to say about her. maybe you can contact him/her directly, as not everyone reads every thread. also, sorry about farthing - i saw a photo on her site with what looked like a silver dog doing agility. 

right now is a very busy time for people showing dogs, so you might get kind of short shrift from breeders. but keep at it!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Thanks so very much for your input. I sure do appreciate it. Oh, and how cool that you live somewhere around here. It would be awesome to meet up some time if we're not that far apart. I'm up north of Seattle about 30 miles give or take.


We live about 30 min south of Seattle  
Good luck, and I'm sure the perfect toy poodle will show up at the perfect time 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

@poodlebeguiled: all the way across country from you, jaipur poodles just announced puppies, including a couple of silvers, one male one female. she does ship and has a couple of references on the site. may want to check it out.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thank you Patk. I have my homework cut out for me. You guys have all been so wonderful to share your ideas with me. 

I'm paranoid to ship, so I would have to fly and pick a puppy up. I hate flying in the worst way. It causes me unbelievable pain in my ears and head, but I would do it for a puppy. It would be nice to go somewhere really lovely, like Calif while I'm at it. lol. My daughter said, "ooooooo....a trip. I could come with you. Check out that breeder in California." She's trying to schmooze a trip out of this. But anyhow, I sure appreciate your ideas. I'll check that one out. Thanks again!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, I just looked at Jaipur's website and they do look cute. But I don't see anything about showing or conformation or agility titles. I don't see anything about pedigrees or who the parents are. Maybe that has to be learned about when inquiring.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

@poodlebeguiled: i think generally you have to ask. keep in mind that some of the sites claim champions but haven't really had one in years. others have minimal info, but you find out that their dogs are being shown under the names of other kennels (maybe co-ownership or they provided the sire, etc.). that's one way i started locking onto various breeders (though not necessarily jaipur). will let you know if i stumble across anyone else possibly of interest.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

You should check with my breeder Lynn DeRosa (Dalin) in Virginia.
My 11 year old Silver from her is by far the healthiest poodle that I have ever known -sparkling white teeth, well muscled, perfect orthopedically, zero tear staining, and seriously never been sick a day in her life!
She has been a top Show Breeder for the past 10 or 50 years - number one in the country the past few years, and what I value most - completely honest about her puppies - not only about color and size, but you can tell her exactly what personality traits you wish for, and your puppy will either be EXACTLY what you want, or you won't get one!
Trying to add a picture of her here, but it won't work - but I did manage to get one on when I introduced myself, so please check there if you would like to see her!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The weather is beautiful here in San Diego and if you want a 'Poodle Puppy Vacation', (Haha!) the person to contact as a breeder referral from the San Diego Poodle Club (PCA affliate) would be Norma Strait at 760-724-9134 or [email protected].................. Also, there will be a specialty show here in Sept!!! 
:airplane::airplane::airplane::airplane::airplane:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hi, tinypoodles. i saw your photos in the intro and they are very cute. i looked up the kennel you are recommending and am a bit concerned by an admittedly old (2008) article that popped up from a site called fredericksburg.com. i have no way of knowing if the site hosting the article has any credibility but the article basically pointed to this breeder running an unlicensed puppy mill and all that comes with it in terms of breeding conditions, etc. i know the internet can be unfair, but a lot of details were provided, and some of them were disturbing. want to give this breeder a fair hearing since you have recommended her and maybe you or she can provide some context for the article?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I know the article that you are speaking of, and who knows how much, if any , is true - but I can tell you the facts as I know it - she has been a Top Show Breeder for around 40-50 years, I have had 2 of the best dogs of my life from her, and have referred quite a number of internet and personal friends to her and all have been thrilled with her dogs! My Vet liked my dogs so much that he got her info from me and began referring to her, and he told me that all of the pups his clients have gotten are great. I have never personally gone to visit her kennel, but she absolutely welcomes you to (my sister in-law got a gorgeous white girl from her last year, and almost went to pick her up, and Lynn was fine with that, but decided to ship instead), and 2 personal friends of mine did visit her kennel when they picked up their pups and said that it was fine (in fact, my silver Teaka was picked up by friend when she picked up her own).
And most importantly, and I can't stress this enough, because I have not found it so in some of my past experiences, she is completely HONEST about her puppies, and will never, ever try to give you a puppy that is not exactly what you want - which is why, although I am aching to have a tiny black girl puppy with certain personality traits, I am patiently waiting for her to let me know when she has my ideal puppy - I trust her so much to make my dream come true, that I'd rather wait then risk looking elsewhere! 
Also, by the way - since, she does wait for just the ideal home to come along, she tends to have her puppies longer, and I have known several people (including my sister in-law) who have gotten poodles that were 6 - 12 months old from her, and these were gorgeous, loving, well adjusted dogs - NO WAY that they would be like that if they came from a puppy mill type environment! Are you close enough to drive to her if she has a puppy that you are interested in? It would be a long trip for me (from NY), but I hope to do it when she does have the right tiny black girl for me!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

OK, I got one more photo of Teaka to work - it's outside, so that you can see her silver better!
And the picture with the pink background is from a modeling job that my other Dalin Poodle did (she was my heart dog, that I lost almost 2 years ago)
And that's all I can get to upload for now...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

ooooooo....cute pictures! Love 'em. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Found a picture of the white girl that my Sister in-law got from her - this was an older puppy (maybe 9 or 10 months), who arrived in full coat, healthy and well adjusted, just last summer - no way, no how could this poodle have come from a bad environment!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

She looks happy and healthy...and so pretty. I'm glad your sister got a nice dog. What a joy!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks - I'm pretty proud of myself too - been lecturing her for 20 years to stop patronizing backyard breeders and pet shops, and use a reputable breeder - and she finally listened to me, and is so happy - she can really see the difference!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know the breeder, but Silverado Miniature Poodles is in Washington, and only noticed since they had a 2 year old female available. Have you heard of them, or checked with them? Oops, see you are only wanting a toy, not sure if they have toys.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Liljaker. I appreciate your input. I haven't heard of them...don't recall coming across them. Yes, I am going for a toy. And I'm also going to the breeder's house tonight to put a deposit on one. Yay! I'm getting this buttoned down finally. 

Thank you again!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks - I'm pretty proud of myself too - been lecturing her for 20 years to stop patronizing backyard breeders and pet shops, and use a reputable breeder - and she finally listened to me, and is so happy - she can really see the difference!


::clap2: Terrific!


----------

